# INetCPL.CPL



## leebee (Dec 17, 2003)

We keep getting this error message C:\Windows\System\INetCPL.CPL and we ultimately have to shut the computer down. Could it be a virus or hijacker? I'm having trouble even getting far enough in the start up to try anything, and I can't get it to start in Safe Mode.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Take a look here http://www.generation.net/~hleboeuf/inetcpl.htm

I also refer you to this copied from elsewhere

If you just wish only to install the latest version of the Inetcpl.cpl and Inetcplc.dll files, you can do so as follows:

Select Start, Run, and then type sfc in the Open box, and then click OK. 
Now select "Extract one file from Installation disk". 
Type inetcpl.cpl in the "Specify the system file you would like to restore" box, and then click Start. 
In the "Restore From" box, type the drive letter and path to the Windows 98 Second Edition CD-ROM folder. 
In the "Save File In" box, type the full path to the \Windows\System folder (as in: C:\Windows\System), and then click OK. 
Click OK to use the default backup folder when you are prompted. 
Click OK to start extracting the file. 
Repeat steps 3-7 to replace the Inetcplc.dll.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What is the error message?


----------

